# Shipping Companies. Any Suggestions?



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone got some good experiences of shipping their items out to UAE. Ideally looking for a container as I will probably ship one of our cars out too.

Ta


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I need shipping to but i was thinking of using Emirates or British Airways world cargo? - I'm not bringing my car over but still have quite alot to move?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For household good you should use a specialist removals company that is familiar with shipping to the UAE.

Try GB Liners

Removals by G B Liners Household removal and storage


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Has anyone got some good experiences of shipping their items out to UAE. Ideally looking for a container as I will probably ship one of our cars out too.
> 
> Ta



where are you shipping from????


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Geordie,

will be shipping from the UK (South-East)


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

don't bother with your car, right hand drives are illegal and cars are very cheap here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Hi Geordie,
> 
> will be shipping from the UK (South-East)



Definitely try GB Liners then. 

I used them a while ago & I know of others who have had good service. You can also just have part of a container with them.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be moving from the U.S. (Los Angeles) this spring. Any ideas on shipping a 20 foot container to Dubai and a rough idea of the cost.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

motojet said:


> I'll be moving from the U.S. (Los Angeles) this spring. Any ideas on shipping a 20 foot container to Dubai and a rough idea of the cost.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, no idea abour shipping from the US. I can only suggest that you get quotes from a number of companies.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like I won't be needing a big container then if I can't bring the car over.

Should reduce the cost somewhat


----------

